
Ask HN: Why do so many sites keep breaking their page URLs? - CM30
Seriously, it&#x27;s 2017, and 301 redirects are a thing that exist.<p>So why do so many sites still keep breaking all their page URLs? It&#x27;s not like its a CMS limitation; most modern CMSs automatically redirect pages to their new URLs. It could be developer incompetence or laziness, but many sites that make this mistake are run by large companies with hundreds of employees, some of which are likely really good at their jobs.<p>So why do sites do this? Why are 301 redirects seemingly so rare when sites are restructured nowadays?<p>Because it&#x27;s really hurting the usability of the internet, and making forums and wikis far harder to use than they need to be.
======
LarryMade2
I know of one site that got hacked and they dropped everything and adopted a
more secure CMS, the new CMS uses a different page scheme so all the old links
are bad. Of the ones Ive seen that is usually the case, new platform does not
support old page url scheme.

~~~
LarryMade2
And I know your pain, I run a community directory site and can see I need to
do a link check scan because the page URL turnover is significant.

